# I'm gone 10.5hrs a day for work...dog for me?



## ScotWithOne_t (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello,
I am considering getting a dog (leaning towards a Boston Terrier from my research on breed temprament) and I have a basic question that doesn't seem to be addressed in any of the books I have looked at so far....actually two questions. 

1) How long does the house training period usually take? I assume I'd need to be home all day to be there every time it needs to pee to take it outside or to a newspapered area or whatever, but how many days does it take of constant monitoring? Would a long (3day) weekend be enough? Would I have to take a whole week off of work (9days including the two weekends)? Or is it something that takes months to accomplish?  

2) Once housebroken, how long will the dog wait before it just goes? I leave for work in the morning around 6:45am, and don't get home until 5:15-5:40 depending on traffic/snow etc. I live by myself, so there would be nobody there to let it out. I live in MN so keeping it in an outside kennel is really not an option either. 

Am I just being unrealistic in wanting a dog? How does every other working person own a dog? 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

To answer your questions first, the housetraining process for a puppy takes months. Mine were about six months old before they were reliably trained. As far as how long they'll hold it, for puppies, they say one hour for every month of age up until about six months, I've always found it to be slightly longer than that, especially at night, but definitely not 10.5 hours for a puppy.

What I would do if I were you is look for an older dog, like over age 2, who is already housetrained and doesn't need to be crated anymore. I know many people are gone 10 hours and have dogs, and adult dogs usually can hold it that long, I don't know how comfortably though. I would consider hiring someone to come by mid day and walk the dog. Taking a week off in case the dog needs a refresher course in house training and just to hang out is a good idea.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

i agree. in this kind of situation a puppy really isnt do-able. i was lucky, when i got my first pup, i could take her to work with me, and we were only there for about 5hrs. she had a blast there with all the horses and hay to play in. she never had to leave me either. after a few weeks she got comfortable in the house and was pretty well housetrained and got to stay home with full run of the house. now, i am switching jobs and working fulltime. 6-2. my boyfriend works 8-4. i am getting another pup next weekend. but, because of my work schedual i got a pup who is 5 months old, and already potty trained. i work close enough that i can come home during my lunch, take them out and feed them. 
potty training all depends on how well you stick to a schedual, and how fast your pup learns. my pup was trained by 13wks. we got her when she was 9 wks. she was a blessing though, she slept through the night the first night we got her, and had never been a problem. trust me, thats not often that you come across that. 
definately go with an older dog though, or you will end up with a pup who is never going to be housetrained, and thats no fun!


----------



## Jak (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree with everything said. An older dog is definitely right for you. And there's a lot of advantages to an older dog besides being potty trained too!

I feed Jak only once a day, and he usually goes potty once in the morning after being inside all night. Your probably going to have to wake up at least half an hour earlier everyday to give your dog a walk. If you don't drain his energy in the morning, your house might be a wreck when you return. 

If you go to a rescue or shelter, tell them about your situation, so they can place you with a dog for your lifestyle. Regardless of breed, some dogs are more hyper than others. Good luck!


----------



## nikki10 (Nov 5, 2007)

Mine can go about 4-5 hours and she is 16 weeks. It takes a lot longer than a couple weeks to train them. Sometimes she can go all night but that's only 6-7 hours. 

Have you looked into rescue groups for an older puppy? This would be a good place to start: Boston Terrier Rescue - www.btrescue.org


----------



## Anela (Sep 8, 2007)

When you adopt a dog, you are essentially adopting a child with fur. Would you be comfortable having a human child under these conditions?

You need a cat. Cats are for busy people, dogs are not. 

Anela


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey,

I think it is mostly doable to have a dog if you are gone that long. A lot of people have dogs that have to work full-time jobs. I don't know though, 10.5 hours is a lot longer than the usual 8-9 so you would need to make sure that the dog is an adult and you should strongly consider getting someone to come in the middle of the day and give your dog a walk. You will also want to make sure you are not getting a high energy breed because going that long without exercise could lead to destructive behavior. I guess what it comes down to is prioritizing. If having a dog is a priority in your life then get one, but make sure that you can give the dog the care it needs. It sounds like you are trying to go about this the right way though. The other thing to consider might be doggy day care. You could put your pup in doggy day care three days a week and for the other two try to come home in the middle of the day. Or find a job with less demanding hours  I feel for you though. That's a long day and I would want a furry face to come home to too. 

Anyway, good luck with your soul searching!


----------



## WicketLeia (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree with the other posters in stating that maybe an older dog/puppy would be better for your needs. I have a soon to be 4 month old Great Pyrenees puppy and I also am gone for about 10 hours a day. I'm not sure if you are able to do this, but when I first got her at 8 weeks.. I would come home every day at lunch to let her out... this lasted about 4 weeks. After the first 2ish weeks.. she was beginning to sleep through the night as well so I already could tell her bladder was getting stronger. But after the 4 weeks of going home at lunch, I tested her one day (which was hard for me to do, btw) and didn't go home at lunch to see how she would handle it. To my surprise.. she held it! So since about a month ago.. I haven't gone home at lunch and so far so good! 

It truly depends on the individual dog.. but it is doable.


----------



## snow (Oct 23, 2007)

Also, you could arrange for a dog walker to come midday to your house. There's probably something near your area.

These are two professional organizations that can help you locate a sitter in your area. 
http://www.petsit.com/

http://www.petsitters.org/


----------



## ScotWithOne_t (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

I'm not sure about how I feel about hiring someone to walk the dog midday. Kind of seems like a band-aid to the problem, and that I'm forcing the dog into my lifestyle even though it doesn't really fit that well. Not to mention it's yet another added financial expense on top of everything else involved with owning a dog. Coming home during lunch is a definite option right now, since I only work 3.5 miles from home, but that begs the question of what happens if I get a different job that has a much farther commute? 

Here's an idea that might be totally crazy, or might make sense....you decide:
What if I were to build a kennel in the back yard (say, 10ft x 5ft or so), and keep it out there during the day? Solution for the winter months would be to build a doghouse within the kennel with a heat source in it. The only reason I think this might work is that a few years ago, my parents had a stray cat that would hang out on their deck all summer. They kept feeding it so it stayed until the winter. They didn't want to bring it inside, so my dad built a small wooden cat-house with 2" Styrofoam insulation, a flapper door made from a carpet scrap and put a 100W light bulb inside. It survived just fine until it disappeared one day (we joked that it was not Y2k compliant since it disappeared very near new years of 2000  ). Cat's have more fur to keep warm than a Boston Terrier, but the difference could be made up with a dog coat, and/or more insulation and heat in the doghouse. Would the dog be happy in this situation, or feel confined to his small "outside crate" all day? It could go run around in the kennel until it got cold, and then go back into the doghouse.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I leave at 6:30 and get home about 5:30, so I'm gone 11 hours - five days/week. My wife leaves before I do and, often but not always, gets home before I do. Still, the dogs - ages 3 years and 5 months - are alone for a good chunk of time.

I take extreme measures to make it work. I get up by 4:30 to spend time with them. They have safe, comfortable spaces both indoors and out - depending on the weather. A neighbor comes by mid-day to check on them, throw the ball and let them out. If my return is delayed, she'll feed them in the evening.

It all depends on how badly you want it to work. If you want to believe my dogs are suffering, you're welcome to. But you'd be wrong.


----------



## Anela (Sep 8, 2007)

If you must kennel the dog in your back yard, why would you want one? This can cause behavior issues and annoyed neighbors. 

I understand why you might want a dog, but it sounds like you are trying to force the issue, which is never good for the dog or you.

Anela


----------



## ScotWithOne_t (Nov 16, 2007)

Anela said:


> If you must kennel the dog in your back yard, why would you want one? This can cause behavior issues and annoyed neighbors.


From what I have read dogs enjoy being in a cage because it makes them feel secure. They (book authors) say that "crating" a dog seems cruel but in reality isn't. How is a kennel/doghouse outside any different than a crate/cage inside? 

Not arguing with you here, just trying to understand and interpret information.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

ScotWithOne_t said:


> From what I have read dogs enjoy being in a cage because it makes them feel secure. They (book authors) say that "crating" a dog seems cruel but in reality isn't. How is a kennel/doghouse outside any different than a crate/cage inside?
> 
> Not arguing with you here, just trying to understand and interpret information.


There's no difference, as long as you bring the dog in when you're home, basically. A lot of people feel like keeping in a kennel outside = people leaving the dog outside 24/7. Just take a lot of measures to keep them safe. I'm going to be building a outdoor kennel later on because I've found it's more work than it's worth to keep my Husky in the backyard. 

I tried invisible fence paired with a 6' fence, but he just shuts down instead of tries to learn when he gets shocked. Once the collar goes on him he escapes to up against the center of the house as far away as the fence as possible, and shuts down there, refusing to move even to potty.

Between a choice of a crate and a kennel, I prefer a kennel. He will have 8' x 20' of space, 3/4 of it covered, with a doghouse, view of the plains behind my house, room to move around, and so on. I know he will prefer that a lot over being crated or shocked.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Neighbors, for one thing. Some people really have a problem with barking dogs and will call the cops, or worse, hurt or tease your dog, and outdoor dogs are much more likely to develop problem barking. Temperature for another. If you live where there is snow, I don't think a Boston Terrier would be ok for 10 hours in that (especially not a puppy), even in a dog house. A larger, furrier dog _maybe_. Indoors is just safer, imo. 

I do agree that most dogs like their crates and just sleep anyway, but I also think there is such a thing as over crating, like 10 hours during the day and another 8 at night. There are worse things in the world, but it's not ideal.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

This is where my dogs spend mild days while we're at work. It's 12'x18', well-shaded and partially covered in case of rain.

If it's below freezing or otherwise nasty, they have a finished basement recreation room to hang out in.

They're always indoors at night.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

That looks really nice Ron, I swear though, my neighbors would call the cops if my dogs made a single sound.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

My neighbors have dogs that bark a lot more than mine. One of the neighbors comes over, lets them out and throws the ball for them for a while every afternoon.

And, oddly, they are pretty quiet out there.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

sheltiemom said:


> If you live where there is snow, I don't think a Boston Terrier would be ok for 10 hours in that (especially not a puppy), even in a dog house.


Yeah, that. And a brachycephalic (short nosed) dog can't tolerate heat, either, so outdoors when it's hot is a no-no for a Boston, too.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I never said you shouldn't exercise common sense with a outdoor kennel.


----------



## ScotWithOne_t (Nov 16, 2007)

sheltiemom said:


> If you live where there is snow, I don't think a Boston Terrier would be ok for 10 hours in that (especially not a puppy), even in a dog house. A larger, furrier dog _maybe_. Indoors is just safer, imo.


What if there is a source of electric heat during the cold season, such as a couple high-wattage lightbulbs, or a heating pad, plus insulation in the doghouse?


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I'd just keep it inside if it were me. Are you worried about accidents in the house? Maybe a dog door leading between a secure outdoor run and a dog proofed room of your house?


----------



## georgygirl (Nov 28, 2006)

If you're thinking about a boston terrier then you should know that they do NOT tolerate cold very well, at all! I live in Iowa, and there's no way in heck that I'd put my boston outside during the winter I don't care how insulated the dog house is. There are times where I literally have to drag him outside to pee in the winter. They also need to be around people.....they're not an independent breed. I don't think you lifestyle would be suited for a boston unless you did the daycare or walking service during the day. They need a lot of interaction. I just want to be honest with you because I'd hate to see you get a dog now and realize that it really doesn't fit your lifestyle.


----------



## ScotWithOne_t (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not giving up on the concept of dog ownership just yet.

I'm now looking at dog-doors. I could install one in my rear deck door, and have a blocked off area on the deck for it to go out and get some fresh air, and/or relieve itself during the day. I have a small alcove off the dining room that could be the dog's area...might get chilly in the winter, but I could put one of those plastic flow-directors on the heat register in the floor. The dog would even be over tile so if it had an accident in the house, it would be easily cleanable.








dog door would be in the door in the alcove in the pic.

Your thoughts on dog doors?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Going along with your kennel idea, how about this... you attach a kennel to the house with a doggie door so the dog can have access to the outside when needed.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

thats not a bad idea renoman.... but i do want to say, you keep saying something about a heat source. my thought is...umm FIREEEE!!!! i wouldnt want to take that chance when im not home


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

I agree a boston terrier is not well suited to that kind of lifestyle. any short hair breed is going to be the same most likely. 

i know a lot of people have dogs that they leave 10 hours a day but unless the dog has a buddy I wouldn't do it myself. i just don't think it's fair. I would either get a second dog or put it in daycare for the day.

also as far as leaving the dog outside all day, even with a heat source, I would say no. A doggy door would be a much better idea.


----------



## ScotWithOne_t (Nov 16, 2007)

Renoman said:


> Going along with your kennel idea, how about this... you attach a kennel to the house with a doggie door so the dog can have access to the outside when needed.


That's kinda what I meant about putting the dog-door in the door leading to the backyard deck as shown in the picture. I would block off that alcove area shown on the inside, and as it got older and more housetrained, I could give it access to the rest of the dining room and possibly more. On the outside, I could either just have a small caged area for it to do its business then come back inside, or as it gets older, create a path down the 3 or 4 steps to the yard and have a small kennel outside for it. Just brainstorming...

I don't think I'd be able to take on two dogs at once...at least not at first, since I have not owned a dog before. I've read that giving the dog a toy that has treats in it will keep it occupied for many hours, and will reduce the likelyhood of separation anxiety.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I hope you are looking in to a adult dog and not a puppy. A puppy would not survive that they would never be trained. Why not hire a dog walkeer to come in during the day and walk the pup for a bit. or maybe try doggy daycare for it. I think that amount of time all alone isway to much


----------



## ScotWithOne_t (Nov 16, 2007)

Tankstar said:


> I hope you are looking in to a adult dog and not a puppy. A puppy would not survive that they would never be trained. Why not hire a dog walkeer to come in during the day and walk the pup for a bit. or maybe try doggy daycare for it. I think that amount of time all alone isway to much


What if I were to come hoe during lunch for the first few months. Wouldn't that be better than hiring a dog walker?


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I'd get two greyhounds. They'd be fine alone 10 hours per day. I prefer not to use dog doors, but I know people who do and their dogs are fine with it. I'd not get a Boston Terrier...I just think they are to "people oriented" to be happy alone 10+ hours a day...even with a buddy. JMHO - look at the purpose of the breed and if the primary reason is companionship, then they probably aren't ideal for long hours with no human.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

ScotWithOne_t said:


> What if I were to come hoe during lunch for the first few months. Wouldn't that be better than hiring a dog walker?


IMO No. I dont belive a dog would do well being left alone for almost half a day. A dog needs to use a washroom and get out and excersise. Espeacially a puppy.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

I would definitely NOT get a puppy. I got my Sydney at 12 weeks and she was a nightmare housetraining. I worked similar hours as yours. She is still not reliably housebroken and must be crated when I'm gone, and she is 4 years old. I think getting a puppy and not properly housetraining and giving it a reliable schedule does more harm than good.My lab mix was 5 months old when I got her, still a puppy, but her bladder was much more developed and she was able to hold it during the day. My golden retriever was 14 months old when I got her and she has never had an accident in the house, ever. She's been here for a year last month. Older dogs will bond to you just as well as a puppy, and will be much easier to housebreak. Maybe do a puppy next time around? That way you will already have an older, trained dog to show them the ropes.


----------



## ScotWithOne_t (Nov 16, 2007)

I've been looking at rescue center's websites for adult dogs, which I think would work much better for me. I am also considering Pugs, since they are more lap-dogish and don't need to burn as much energy off once I get home from work.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

I definitely think thats a good idea. A rescued dog will know that you saved him, and love you no matter what, whether its a puppy or adult. Breeders will sometimes have adults for adoption as well. All 3 of my dogs came to me at different ages, and all three love me just the same. My golden, who was 14 months when she got here, has acted like she's known me her whole life, and acted like this was her home from the minute she walked in the door. And saving the life of rescued dog who might never know the luxury of food and a soft bed is a feeling like no other. When they look at you there is sincere appreciation in their eyes.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

An adult dog without issues would be my suggestion. Just by the type of questions you are asking I'm guessing that you are relatively new to dogs. Be careful with rescues. There are a lot of good reasons that people surrender dogs (divorce, moving out of country, death of owner) but there are a lot of dogs in rescues because they were nightmares to their previous owners. So just be sure to ask lots of questions about any particular dog you are considering.

If you are looking for a small breed adult dog I'm thinking that alcove would be ok. However with the long work hours I would figure out a way to put a doggy door in so it has access to the outside. 

Yes, even with an adult dog I would still try to come home at lunch as often as possible. Pack a lunch for yourself so that you can spend all of your time with the dog and your lunch is already taken care of. You may find it is a pleasant routine to come home and visit with your buddy midday. It's quite a stress reliever. And if your job is that close I would just think of it as a permanent arangement until a different job makes it difficult to come home. Dogs are companion animals and need to spend time with you. 

I also believe that a sight hound (greyhound, Italian greyhound, whippet) is a great breed for you. They need an hour or so each day of intense running (they can never be left loose, off a leash, because they can run faster than a human can even think about...and being a sight hound they can easily become distracted by a rabbit, squirrel, etc.) but then they can be couch potatoes for the rest of the day. There are many wonderful rescue groups for these breeds, especially the former racing greyhounds. These breeds are lightweight, compact, and wonderful temperments. However they cannot be outside all day, don't even think it in MN winters, so you would need to work out a dog door system for your alcove or someone to walk your dog if you can't come home midday. Any short haired breed should also have a nice thick, warm blanket to lay on. And plan on buying a doggy sweater for walks / exercise on the cold winter days. 

I think it's ok to have a dog and work full time. But be realistic and figure out if you want to spend most of your time, when you're not working, at home with your dog. If you are gone 10 hours each day (even if you decide to come home midday every day) you must expect to spend your other waking hours with your dog. If you have an active social life in addition to your job I would think again before adopting a dog.


----------



## ScotWithOne_t (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the encouraging words, and yes, I am new to dogs. I never got to have one growing up, and I'd like to get one in the future.

I have a question about this excerpt:



briteday said:


> I think it's ok to have a dog and work full time. But be realistic and figure out if you want to spend most of your time, when you're not working, at home with your dog. If you are gone 10 hours each day (even if you decide to come home midday every day)* you must expect to spend your other waking hours with your dog. * If you have an active social life in addition to your job I would think again before adopting a dog.


I assume you don't mean playing fetch, or holding/petting/roughhousing with it for 5 hours straight, right? Is it okay to assume that by "spending my waking hours with it" you would also include just letting the dog run around at my feet as I do household cleaning/laundry/make dinner etc, and being a lap dog when I decide to kick back and watch TV/play videogames/internet etc? I don't usually go out on weeknights unless it's to run errands for an hour or something, so being home with the dog on weeknights is not a problem. On weekends I'm usually out with my girlfriend in the evening, but home all day. 

I also travel for work for about a week a few times a year, but during those semi-rare occasions I'm sure I could talk my retired parents into coming over to give the dog some attention during the day.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

ScotWithOne_t said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words, and yes, I am new to dogs. I never got to have one growing up, and I'd like to get one in the future.
> 
> I have a question about this excerpt:
> 
> ...


Just be with him. Give him a little bit of attention every now and then, make him feel like he's loved. My dog is happy just to be in the same room as me, no matter what I'm doing. This quality time is important even if there is no interaction. Let him sleep with you in your room (in the same room, not neccessarily on the same bed, unless that's your thing.). If you go out on a quick errand where you'll be out of your car for only 15 minutes or less, bring him with you. Give some stimulation.

That's basically it. He will guilt you into playing with him so I'm not going to tell you to do that!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I think your alcove with a dog door to an outside area looks fine for a smallish dog. A baby gate across the opening with a bed and some toys in there just might work. I do think once you are sure s/he is reliably house trained you should consider giving the dog more room indoors, like a whole room or even the main part of the house with bathrooms and bedrooms closed off.

I also still don't think a crate is out of the question *if* you are able to come home on your lunch break for an hour or so every day and you are not crating at night. I think coming home on your lunch hour would be a good thing to do regardless.

As far as the time you spend when you are home, my dogs are happy just to be with me. They follow me around, lay at my feet, chew a bone, get some pets every now and then....you should allow time for walks, play, and training, but no, it's not necessary for five hours straight. Maybe take the dog somewhere, park or whatever, one night a week or on the weekend for a change of scenery.

The last thing I wanted to add is that if you go with a rescue, be sure you discuss seperation anxiety with them. You *do not *want a dog with this problem in your situation. I've seen first hand a dog that ripped up linoleum, ate through walls and baseboards, barked non stop...just be sure you have a good dialogue with the rescue to be sure you are getting a good match for you.


----------



## ozzy (Sep 29, 2007)

I think this can be done if you are determined but it is a lot of work. I am not sure why one poster said coming home at lunch was not good enough and a dog can't be alone for HALF a day! I mean most dogs with owners who work are alone all day as far as I know. It may not be ideal but it's realistic.

I do think an adult dog or even a pup that is already 5 or 6 months old would be better if you are open to that. I got my pup as an infant he was only 10 weeks old. I took off the first two weeks I had him and when I went back to work (I work a mile away) I left at 9, came home at 11:30, had my parents come over at 2:30-3:30 and then came home at 5. I was lucky with that situation because he was never alone for more than 2-3 hours. I crated him and it worked out well but it was HARD. Now he is 6 months old and I come home at lunch and he stays in the kitchen. My parents only help when I am in a bind and do not come every day anymore. It is still hard and I feel guilty. I really don't know what other people do who work. My office is moving in Feb. and I will not be able to come home at lunch anymore. I am debating leaving him all day or hiring a walker or doing doggy daycare.

Now for the rest of the night I devote about an hour to excercising him and then he is just happy to be with me and sleeps on the floor in my room. I never go out during the week though and on the weekends I try to not leave for more than about 4 to 5 hours. 

So I wanted to share my experience so you could see what it took and tell you it is doable but it's hard and you need to be prepared for the work. I think an adult dog would be easier. I love my puppy but I don't think I will be getting a pup again unless I am able to stay home with it.


----------



## Gina (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't recommend you getting a puppy. One suggestion i have is go to a shelter, find a adult dog that is already house trained. House training depends on the character of the dog. Some breeds like my lab, we had house trained in about 3 months, others like a westie we had are nearly impossible to house train unless you are there every minute of the day. I would recommend if you want to try it, getting the dog a crate. Dogs don't like to mess the area they are in. Some dogs will wait longer than other to finally just give in a go where they are. Rember, the bigger the dog, the bigger the bladder, the longer they can hold it. WIth you being gone 10 hrs a day, think of it this way, could you hold it for 10 hrs a day? And what if it gets diarreha? Boston terriers are not a outside only dog especially in winter. If you do do this though make sure the water bowl does not freeze! i have heard many horror stories of dogs not having access to wate during the winter cause it freezes. Dogs are very costly to own, if you don't want to shell out extra money to help the dog out with his potty issues, i would just stick with a cat.


----------



## keenaco02 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have two dogs.. a beagle and a JRT and i work 12 hour shifts. My advise to you is to get an adult dog. Training a Pup takes so long and you being gone for that long will delay training. I'm still attempting to train my 14 wk old beagle and working and training a puppy is difficult. My boyfriend helps out alot so if you have someone to help you it might be possible to train a puppy. Good luck hun!


----------



## chevy23 (Dec 6, 2007)

i have a pup for sale. she minature pincher and half schnauzer.looks more like a mini pincher though. she is potty trained. for 80 dollars. she can hold it up to 8, 8 1/2 hours bu than will need to go. will wine to tell you she needs to go.goes to sleep in cage and loves her cage.well behaved and knows tricks


----------

